
Over 50% of web users now support HTML5 Video - Heff
http://videojs.com/2011/01/html5-video-statistics/
======
sudont
50% of _desktop_ web users. The encoding landscape is considerably different
in the mobile world, and will be until Android tablets are both released and
_then_ adopted in large enough quantities. Currently though, most video is
still in h.264 format and either served via Quicktime [ _edit: Media
Framework_ ] for iOS, or Flash for PC.

~~~
duskwuff
Er, I'm pretty certain iOS supports HTML5 video just fine as it is. QuickTime
doesn't exist on iOS.

~~~
sudont
You're right, I meant Media Player framework.

------
ComputerGuru
Before you get really excited, I ask you to rewrite the title and re-consider:
_50% of web users still have no HTML5 video support_.

I hope that idea you had is no longer still itching to get out. There.

~~~
alanh
Oh yes, because it’s SO HARD to support both HTML5 video and Flash as a
fallback </sarcasm>

~~~
deno
That is, if you limit yourself to one format only. If you provide Flash then
it's probably H.264. In that case it's not 50% but 10% support for HTML5
Video. If you want to offer HTML5 Video for the 50% you need at least to
transcode to Theora. And that, depending on scale, is not so trivial anymore.

Though that starts to look better if you consider good adoption of IE9 and
Firefox on Windows with Microsoft's plugin.

------
hakl
You may not be able to just feed Flash WebM files: Adobe has only committed to
supporting the VP8 codec, not Vorbis or Matroska
([http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2010/05/adobe_support_f...](http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2010/05/adobe_support_for_vp8.html#comment-1313)).
I wonder if the primary purpose Flash video will be making timeshifting
impractical for normal people through weird formats and protocols.

------
ashishb4u
50% of people who visit sites having StatCounter thingie present. Not quite a
data to consider.

~~~
Heff
"In other words we calculate our Global Stats on the basis of more than 15
billion hits per month, by people from all over the world onto our 3 million+
member sites."

Seems like enough to draw conclusions from.

~~~
ThomPete
That really depend on what kind of member sites we are talking about no?

------
lawfulfalafel
Is this different from saying 50% of desktop web users have browsers that
support html5?

